# Kernel 3.0.4 panics with the hard drives

## LD

I'm getting kernel panics on a new install 3.0.4 kernel. I'm trying to get the proper setup right but I don't know what to do so far on this. Here's a pastebin on the .config 

http://pastebin.com/11XvF0n6

Here's the LSPCI

```
livecd gentoo # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 LPC Bridge (rev a2)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMBus (rev a2)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Memory Controller (rev a2)

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SMU (rev a2)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP61 USB Controller (rev a2)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 IDE (rev a2)

00:07.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)

00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)

00:09.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP61 PCI Express bridge (rev a2)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5212/AR5213 Multiprotocol MAC/baseband processor (rev 01)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G71 [GeForce 7900 GS] (rev a1)

```

I'm in the live enviroment at the moment.

```
livecd gentoo # lspci -n

00:00.0 0500: 10de:03ea (rev a1)

00:01.0 0601: 10de:03e0 (rev a2)

00:01.1 0c05: 10de:03eb (rev a2)

00:01.2 0500: 10de:03f5 (rev a2)

00:01.3 0b40: 10de:03f4 (rev a2)

00:02.0 0c03: 10de:03f1 (rev a2)

00:02.1 0c03: 10de:03f2 (rev a2)

00:04.0 0604: 10de:03f3 (rev a1)

00:05.0 0403: 10de:03f0 (rev a2)

00:06.0 0101: 10de:03ec (rev a2)

00:07.0 0680: 10de:03ef (rev a2)

00:08.0 0101: 10de:03f6 (rev a2)

00:08.1 0101: 10de:03f6 (rev a2)

00:09.0 0604: 10de:03e8 (rev a2)

00:0b.0 0604: 10de:03e9 (rev a2)

00:0c.0 0604: 10de:03e9 (rev a2)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

01:0a.0 0200: 168c:0013 (rev 01)

02:00.0 0300: 10de:0292 (rev a1)

```

Help if possible please.

----------

## Jaglover

What kind of HDD, for PATA you should enable

CONFIG_PATA_AMD

----------

## LD

I got 4 SATA drives in this thing and 1 ide drive.

----------

## Jaglover

Well, do you boot from IDE? If this is the case you miss CONFIG_PATA_AMD built into kernel.

Otherwise, please let us know what exactly is your setup and what's the error message.

----------

## LD

I boot from the first Sata drive on the system. The error, which is a kernel panic and doesn't let me really see it due to the length, starts reading off all the sata drives then saying unable to sync VFS. Cannot boot from unknown block (8,19). I added the AMD Pata driver built into the kernel. It didn't help. I have Nvidia Sata built in.

----------

## Jaglover

(8,19) would be sdb3 ... is this the partition you are trying to boot? This error you are getting implies either you've specified wrong partition for root or kernel has no support built in for root partition filesystem.

----------

## LD

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> (8,19) would be sdb3 ... is this the partition you are trying to boot? This error you are getting implies either you've specified wrong partition for root or kernel has no support built in for root partition filesystem.

 

Root is ext3.

Grub.conf specifics 

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-3.0.4-gentoo root=/dev/sdb3

Livecd makes the first sata drive /dev/sdb and the ide drive as /dev/sda fstab is all setup with uuids for drives so I can know what I'm loking at.

----------

## Jaglover

Have you tried booting sda3 instead of sdb? Normally, the drive that is set to boot in BIOS becomes sda.

----------

## LD

I haven't yet, I'll give it a go now and see what I get.

Edit, did as recommended... it worked... makes me wonder if I could set root in grub with the uuid instead

----------

## Spidey

It's possible if you use an initrd image to run the userspace programs needed to make the UUID/LABEL links in /dev to the actual devices node files.

----------

